# TDS of Hamilton Water



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone know the TDS of Hamilton tap water. I looked up the test results for the Woodward water station ( http://www.hamilton.ca/sites/default/files/media/browser/2014-12-01/2014_woodward_annual_moe.pdf) assuming that it services my area since it's the largest of all the stations (as far as I can tell). However I didn't see any mention of TDS, not even hardness.

Anyone ever done their own TDS test and lives in Hamilton?

Also anyone know how to determine for sure which water station is actually supplying me.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

I believe the Woodward station provides water to the bulk of Hamilton. I had a fellow come to my house a few years ago after I did a free of charge city run water tests and he made mention that all of Hamilton's water comes from the same water treatment plant. 

I live up near Mohawk College and my incoming TDS is between 140 and 150ppm.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm also near the college. When I was trying to find chlorine and chloramines levels thw city's website were impossible to navigate. I never found it. I'll have to look up the plant mention


----------

